# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Fjalët që s'kam thënë

## drini_në_TR

të tregova për fëmijërinë time
të fola për shoqërinë që kam
të thash sesi ndihem
përmënda se çfarë kam pranë
të thash se të dua
ti mbive si një trëndafil në zemrën time
më ushqeve çdo ëndërr
gjallërinë time e çove në fluturime

vajzë, je prekja që më bëri botën
ti e le kërcellin të kputesh në dorën e një tjetri
më bën të pafuqishëm kur s'të kam pranë
shko, rrënjët e tua do t'i mbroj që t'mos vdesin

thash shumçka por jo gjithçka
unë jam ai që s'kam thënë
ai që s'ka folur
se nga zero në një numrat s'kanë të sosur
ti s'do më kuptosh, askush s'do më kuptoj
unë thjesht të desha
unë jam trupi që s'flet
që ndrydhet kur ti je mungesa

kam frikë të them se çfarë dua
unë s'di të flas si ai aq bukur
unë jam thjeshtë ai që të mendon
kur pranë meje fle symbyllur

unë jam ai që të lë të hikësh
se ti s'do mua
unë do jem ai
që vujten ka për të përjetuar

është më e ëmbël çfarë zemra bën
çasti kur të pash
shikimi në sytë e tua
sesa fjalët që unë s'thash

çdo ndjenjë do shkërrmoqi malet
me diellin që viziton pas çdo nate
por të lutem mos harro
se ti do jesh në gjithçka që s'kam thënë

vetëm qeni im më kupton
ajo qënie që s'di të flasi
i rri besnik të zotit
që të dy si të mërrzitur ngjasin

nëna më bëri mua
që nga vajza ngela i pushtuar
është ajo që më bën të ndjej botën
që veç fjalët që s'kam thënë mund ta përshkruajnë.

----------


## ^VJOSA^

kam frikë të them se çfarë dua
unë s'di të flas si ai aq bukur
unë jam thjeshtë ai që të mendon
kur pranë meje fle symbyllur

shume e bukur drini...

----------


## Dita

_Bluar mes tingujsh te nje melodie
aty ku kryqezohen e ndahen jetet
mbeten te thenat e te pathenat,
gezuan e trishtuan shpirterat._




Drini,

ke shkruar poezi shume te bukur. 
Te them se ta jep ritmin e kenges edhe pse pa muzike. Fjaline e fundit ta shohesh dhe si deshire ta degjoj dikur kete si nje kenge. Apo e teproj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## katana

te thash un ty qe kjo eshte poezia me e bukur qe ke shkruar.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*^Vjosa^, Tahoxi, Dita, Katana, ju përshëndes me fjalët që s'kam thënë... më kanë pushtuar edhe mua * 

mbylla sytë për një çast
harrova botën që më ka verbuar
lash hijen të bjerë dhe të godas
do e kem pas gjithnjë duke më ndjekur

----------


## ^VJOSA^

Kata ashtu i thash ene un...eshte poezia me e bukur qe ka shkrujt deri tani... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kuntakinta

Ja po t'i them une ca fjale. Te lumte Drin. E bukur poezia. Shume romantike kjo strofa poshte. 


> _Postuar më parë nga drini_në_L.A._ 
> *
> nëna më bëri mua
> që nga vajza ngela i pushtuar
> është ajo që më bën të ndjej botën
> që veç fjalët që s'kam thënë mund ta përshkruajnë.*

----------


## drini_në_TR

Të falemnderit Kunt :buzeqeshje: kintA

përulem në cep të dhomës si i vrasht
vetdijshmëria brënda meje mbërthen ktë çast
e end të kaluarën në hijen e harresës
për hir të botës që do vij nesër

ndjej të bukurën t'më godas
dhe them se për të më s'do flas
se një zemër vëndi po shkul
s'më lë fitore në ktë bast

më the se unë s'isha për ty
e ndaj për ktë ti morre shkas
di të them se s'ke pse të thuash
fjalët që s'janë për t'u kërkuar

ke bojatisur çdo cep të botës
megjithëse the se s'e ke bërë
di një vënd ku le plot ngjyra
në fjalët që unë s'kam thënë

se tërrmeti s'i pyeti njerzit kur ra
e ndaj s'është nevoj për të pyetur
se çastet më të bukura të jetës
s'ështe thënë që më parë se kan për të ndodhur

----------


## drini_në_TR

kur isha pesë vjeç shihja në dritare
kodrën në fund midis dy pallatave
gjithçka dukesh shumë e ndritshme
dielli me zogjt e bënin qiellin blu
jashtë e dija se çfarë kishte aty
unë s'pata thënë fjalë n'atë vënd
për një arsye e dija se po qëndron
por ka nga ata që i kishin thënë
Jezukrishti u kryqëzua për ç'tha
dhe John Lennon u vra 
se këndoj për atë këngë

----------


## drini_në_TR

*s'ti kam thënë kto fjalë*

se të gjitha malet s'do të kishin vënd
dhe lumenjtë s'do të rridhnin në ktë tokë
dielli s'do të buzqeshte çdo mëngjes
nëse ti ktu s'do kishe qënë

unë s'do t'kisha lindur
mbreti i njëzve s'do t'ishte rritur
hëna e natës s'do t'kishte ndritur
se që në fillim për ato fjalë s'kishin pritur.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Sot, një qershor, më shumë se çdo ditë kam parë qiellin. Që në mëngjes e ndjeva më shumë se ditë të tjera. Mbarova diçka të rëndësishme që kisha për të bërë, dhe qielli ishte pa re. Në motor dielli më rrihte shumë, saqë krahët më janë skuqur. Në shtëpi prap kam parë qiellin në ballkon, dhe për çudi syri më zinte më shumë avjona sesa zogj. Desha të isha në ajër, tek ai qiell, tek ajo frymarrje. Po e ndjej afër shumë ktë frymarrje, dhe koiçideca po më habit. Edhe në ëndërr dje i putha faqen, dhe ndjeva atë frymarrje. Dhe prap është ai qielli, është atje që realiteti më qorron. Më duket si një ëndërr, por më shumë më duket sikur ëndrra po puth realitetin. E mbaj mënd mirë atë ëndër, saqë s'po e kuptoj pse ndodhi tani. Pse ishte aq e fortë ajo ndjenjë në atë ëndërr. Çfarë s'di është si vazhdon, por nëse fillimi është çfarë pash at'here s'kam pse të pyes. Do të ngelet thjeshtë një fjalë e pathënë.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Hajde me Mua*
(2 qershor 2003)

Hajde me mua
t'hikim në malin më të afërt
në malin e harruar
në atë mal të paemërtuar
hajde me mua
shkojmë në rrugën paemër
do e gjejmë drejtimin
dorë më dorë të vetëm

Do jemi larg atyre që nga marrëzia marrin përfitim
larg njerëzve që nga iluzioni gjejnë adhurim
larg zhurmave të pafundme të qytetit
larg zhgënjimeve të panumërta të të eturit

Do t'na bjer rruga tek ata njerëz
që vallzojnë traditën me gjithë zemër
çobanin që me çifteli i kallzon malit
vashën që me natyrë i thurr djalit

Në qetësi do t'shohim hënën dhe diellin
sesi njëra-pas-tjetrës fshihet pas detit
dhe kur t'fryj era do dëgjojm pyllin
duke u përqafuar të dy nën dritën e yllit
Do harrojmë pse ndodhemi ktu
duke ndjerë puthjen tonë gjuhë më gjuhë
do mësojmë fjalët e të parëve
të ilirëve që s'i dihet prejardhje

S'do kemi nevojë të flasim 
natyra do na thotë kujt i përkasim
do ta dimë se bota me një zemër
s'vdes kurr edhepse pa emër
Do ta lëmë dridhjen bashkë t'na përshkroj
nën ujë të lumit do lëmë frikën të shkoj
pa fjalë do kuptojmë se ç'themi
duke parë në vështrimin e syve që kemi

Dhe kur t'kthehemi në qytet
do gjejmë gëzim në çdo cep
do qeshim me ata që s'gjejnë vënd
do ndihmojmë ata që në shpirt s'kanë nënë.

*Live Long 
Look Alive
Die Hard*
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Calexico

në ndonjë cep bote do jesh, e largët, e bukur dhe e vetmuar. kur ike s'të thashë asgjë, dhe kur të kthehesh s'do të them asgjë. nëse kthehesh kuptohet por,... nejse. rëndësia e çdo gjëje humbet atëherë kur fillon ta mohosh ekzistencën e saj. nejse de nejse, ti njeri je dhe si e tillë, mohuese je. e ke në natyrë ashtu siç e kam unë, siç e ka kadriu i biri i sadës dhe kojshiu i vesës..

s'të kam thënë ndonjëherë që sa herë të jesh këtu kam frikë. e di ti, urrej largësitë. por jo, më duket se di, se prap "s'të kam thënë ndonjëherë...". humor more, doli kjo fraza e ditës. s'të kam thënë, s'më ke thënë, s'do të them, s'do të flas, s'do të jem... kush tha që koha shëron plagët? epo, paska gabuar i/e shkreti... se të miat nuk i shëroi. mos i tregoni që e quajta të shkretë, sidoqoftë sipas kësaj teorie, kurrë s'i kam thënë..

besoj se s'të kam thënë ndonjëherë që të dua ti fantazmë e një jetë të largët? 

epo, mami babi, ka ardhur koha... dhe duhet të bëhem burrë. (thuase kështu po u bënka njeri burrë).

të dua ti flakëruesja e pasioneve t'mia... të dua ti ëndrra ime e pakonsumuar.. ti fjala ime e pathënë, kafshata ime e pangrënë, gangrena e shpirtit tim...

----------


## drini_në_TR

Calexico përshëndetje  :buzeqeshje:  Paske hapur të njëjtën radio në një frekuencë me mua. Veç s'di nëse ajo për të cilën flet ekziston  :buzeqeshje: 

Përshëndetje edhe një herë  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Calexico

drin, ekziston por shhhh.. mos i trego asgjë. e kam të "ndieshme" prandaj..

filluan reklamat tani në radio, ika unë të dëgjoj Fire in Cairo nga ata që mban në firmë.

salut.

----------


## |-|e|\|a

....ato do shuhen brenda meje si fytyre meitësh ne frymen time te fundit, (e pathena nuk ben te thuhet)

sepse, kurre nuk dita se c`duhet te bej kur NUK duhet te bej ASGJE....

---------------------------------------------

Drin sa me pelqyen kto vargjet:




> unë thjesht të desha
> unë jam trupi që s'flet
> që ndrydhet kur ti je mungesa

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Symbyllur*
(5 qershor, 2003)

I mbyll sytë për të përpirë 
botën që më rrethon
dhe ndjej të vetmen dritë t'më thy
kur me sytë e mbyllura shoh kokulur
dhe s'di pse mendoj për ty

I bashkuar dhe i ngjitem më shumë
dhe dal dhe përpij me kafshim
dhe kputet dhe s'lëshohet më
pse kështu jam unë
kaq shumë i përkryer në sytë e tu

I goditur përbrëndshmi nga tingullthesit
po po, dhe një qiri që mban aromë
më thuaj se kjo s'është e vërtetë
që kur bota ekziston tek sytë
s'e dija se do ishte më bukur symbyllur

Në mes të natës
i shtriqur e i rrutulluar
më duket sikur zhgarravis më mirë
sesa t'ishte në mes të ditës
sapo pronsova diellin personal të natës

Dhe është në shikim
dhe të shoh ty, dhe shoh vetveten
dhe të kërkoj të falur
për çdogjë që s'jam gjatë ditës
se çdogjë ndriçon më bukur nën diellin e botës symbyllur.

----------


## Calexico

ka do kohë, që e marrë më behësh,
nuk di të përgjigjesh në pyetje
flet si një robot, nuk ke më ndjenjë,
flet si përçart,
rren ndoshta, hutohesh ndoshta,
je mërzitur ndoshta.

ka do kohë që, 
asgjë më nuk të intereson,
asnjë fjalë e imja s'të lë pështypje,
ndoshta ngaqë ti kam thënë më herët,
ndoshta ngaqë ti thotë tjetër kush,
apo ngaqë je ngopur me përralla dashurie.

s'do të them asgjë më,
prandaj edhe këtu shkruaj,
se s'të kam thënë se,
e di që me tjerët je..

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Asgjë Sikur Vajza*

Eci në buzë të liqenit duke kërkuar
sodis dhe sflas
midis frymarrjes së pemëve të kohuar

Ti më vjedh diellin që ndrin kur je pranë
kur largohesh pa asnjë arsye
mlë të qorruar prej dritës së bardhë

Më djallzon me sytë që vështron
tmendoj kurthe dhe sivënde
që tmbaj afruar shtatin tënd

Dhe kur tshoh ty qorrohem prej diellit
që zoton prej natyrës
prejnga mrrëmben fjalët që pata gjetur

Më mbërthen kur ngjitesh afër
më shkëndin përbrëndi
të pavdekurin gjarpër

Kuptoj sesi toka shkon në rrotullim
por kurrsesi ti ja harrin
theqësh diellin nga ky qiell
dhe tmë lësh veç natën tstrukem si i mjerë

Si një ujk tmë bësh ti kallzoj hënës
për dritën e bardhë që mpushton zemrën
kur ti hikën pa thënë gjë
mlë veç hijen e natës për të zënë

Tkesh në zotërim zhdukjen e diellin
ta zhytësh në pafundësinë e një deti
pakuptimshëm ta vrasësh djalin që tka dashuruar
dhe unë në mundin tkuptoj ty i verbuar

Los Angeles 18.6.03

p.s. Calexico a i ke dëgjuar ndonjë herë Asgjë Sikur Dielli?  :ngerdheshje:  Të paktën diellit i dihet mirë funksioni, dhe lëvizja por a e kupton kush vajzën? Ndaj -> Asgjë Sikur Vajza  :buzeqeshje: 
drini.

----------


## Io_e_Te

aman drino se na semure :buzeqeshje:

----------

